# Where do I find coconut flour?



## tdiprincess (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi there, I was wondering where I could find coconut flour locally? Supermarkets, health food stores?
Thanks1


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 1, 2008)

If you can't find it in your local health food store, there are a few places online you can order from.  I haven't seen any in supermarkets here in Pa.


----------



## amber (Apr 1, 2008)

I've only seen it online.  What will you be using coconut flour for?


----------



## tdiprincess (Apr 1, 2008)

amber said:


> I've only seen it online.  What will you be using coconut flour for?



I'm on the south beach diet. And I'm not out of phase 1 yet, but in phase 2 I can have carbs..
We don't count carbs but pick items that are healthier choices...
instead of white bread, you pick whole wheat, whole grains..
instead of just white flour, whole wheat flour, or coconut flour mixed with other flours to increase fiber and decrease carbs...
(reg. flour has 9g carb in 1oz and coconut has 3g in 1oz) 
Although, on one website it said that you cant just use coconut flour, baked goods won't come out so well. But, on another it listed several recipes of muffins, cakes, breads and such with just coconut flour and they said it would come out good. So, I guess I'll have to make a chocolate cake for my DH and see what he thinks. Although, I may just mix to save on price...


----------

